# Robbery/Gas attacks



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Are these incidents confined to France and Spain Has anyone had a similar experience in Germany Italy etc


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Patsy,
The evidence is that gas attacks do not happen.
Gerry


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Robbery happens in many european countries, I would imagine Patsy..


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Including ours!

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Read  :: this ::  and rest easy.

If the *Royal College of Anaesthetists* don't know - who does?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Oh goody - we haven't had a gas attack thread for ages


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Patsy, there is a chance that you may be robbed in mainland europe but it is equally possible in the UK.
The answer for each place is the same, stay vigilant, if you feel uncomfortable somewhere then move on. 
Do not stop if waved down unless it is 100% clear it is an officer of the law and even then keep doors locked until you see their I.D.
Gas attacks have been disproved fairly hands down due to a letter from the College of Aneasthetists, basically if it is possible to fill a motorhome of any size with a sleeping gas that does no pernament harm they want to know what that gas is! It would save lives!
Just take the same precautions as you would in the UK then add a touch of caution to make allowances for unfamiliar roads and surroundings.
Above all don't worry too much.
Regards Rob.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I was getting over withdrawal symptoms and here we again.  It is like an old friend returning from abroad after a lengthy visit.

But for me, despite several million comments, links, opinions and graphs I still do not really know what to believe. I have OD'd on comments and now have no hope of ever reaching a conclusion except by actually experiencing a gas attack. I am almost hoping to have one so I can put myself out of this misery of uncertainty.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Dare i say it Pusser, to experience that which you should want, then go on a diet of beer & hot dogs with onions and baked beans.add a little green veg, sprouts etc. this should satisfy even you. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

cabby


----------



## snoopy (Mar 23, 2006)

Pusser

There's only one sure way - start bulk buying baked beans!

S


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Read  :: this ::  and rest easy.
> 
> If the *Royal College of Anaesthetists* don't know - who does?


Dunno :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Dear Insurance Company,

Whilst my wife and I were on holiday, we made a practise of leaving the motorhome windows open at night because it was extremely hot. 

One night, during our slumbers, some dishonest person quietly sliced our flyscreens and helped themselves to our cameras, wallets, watches, passports, cash... 

If I am honest and tell you this story, I know you will NOT settle my claim. :evil:

SO... I shall be dishonest... :roll:

_*One night, during our slumbers, with our motorhome closed down tight, some dishonest person performed a gas attack on us... and stole all our valuables. Please recompense us. *_ 

Sorry! Just a dream!


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> Dear Insurance Company,
> 
> Whilst my wife and I were on holiday, we made a practise of leaving the motorhome windows open at night because it was extremely hot.
> 
> ...


Dear UncleNorm, at least the C of A (zzzzzz!) can rest easy knowing they will not be out of a job in near future as a far better way of sending us to the land of nod is not "out there" :lol:

as long as the myth (or hidden truth) is bandied about people will think they have something to worry about. Personally I worry about uninsured drivers and the problems that that kicks up, but that's just me!
Regards Rob.


----------



## SorC (Oct 3, 2005)

I remember late last year hearing on Radio 4's Today programme an account by a couple who claimed to have been robbed while sleeping due, they assumed to some sort of gas attack in the Bordeaux region. The police told them that a number of lorry drivers had also been attacked and conducted an exhaustive check of their motor home. Their test could find no trace of any narcotic gases and the police suggested that it could have been due to either oxygen depletion or nitrogen enrichment. In either case the couple were lucky to have survived. My thoughts turned to what could cause oxygen depletion and is readily available. Maybe carbon dioxide used in the hospitality industry for pressurising beers & soda guns. A conclusion then is that atmospheric gas detectors which alarm when the oxygen level dips below 19% being the level esential to life may be more appropriate than the normal detectors we are encouraged to buy. Atmospheric detectors are commonly used in industries were workers have to enter confined spaces such as sewers. This makes some degree of sense when you read the opinions of surgeons referred to here ion other posts.
SorC


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

"Claimed to be robbed"

"assumed gas attack"


Why can't we just accept the proffesionals advice that rendering someone unconscious without killing them is a skill needing years of training and a theatre full of expensive equipment.


Bugger,

I said I wasn't going to comment on another bl**dy gas attack thread :roll:


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Patsy said:


> Are these incidents confined to France and Spain Has anyone had a similar experience in Germany Italy etc


In some 40 plus years of camping caravaning motorhoming on the continent........

We have nothing to declare


----------



## Irish_Rover (Apr 30, 2006)

Have just been watching "Cars, Cops and Criminals" on BBC1 at 9 o'clock and on there a traffic policeman with a particular interest in trucks was talking to a trucker - in this case a woman - who had her load of wine nicked while she slept in the cab. Apparently a gas had been sprayed into the ventilators on the front of the truck and she woke up in the morning with a sore head and no wine! The policeman spoke as if this was not an unusual occurrence. 

On the other hand there is a significant difference in volume between a mobile home and a truck cab!

I wonder who decided that gas had been used!

Irish Rover


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Patsy said:


> Are these incidents confined to France and Spain Has anyone had a similar experience in Germany Italy etc


Hi Patsy,

I been travelling in Europe since 1952 and as a tourist since 1969. I've travelled extensively in Morocco and Turkey and all the old Eastern Block countries. 

I've never been robbed, gassed, mugged or threatened in anyway. We take reasonable precautions but do not go over the top.

The UK motorhome fraternity thrive on rumour and speculation, small isolated incidents get exaggerated out of all proportion. 8O

Go and enjoy your travels, it's a wonderful life touring in a motorhome. 

We hope to carry on motorhoming for a few more years yet, we have enjoyed every minute of it so far. We have our photo's and our memories when we finally hang up the keys.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There are several laybys on the A34 at the junction of the M40 north of Oxford.

In one of them there is a truck body and trailer parked permanently and painted with large police notices to the effect that this is a trailer theft area so take care.

Imagine the scene: A tired lorry driver ( or motorhome driver) parks in this very noisy spot ( or in a motorway service area ) and falls into a deep sleep immediately because he is exhausted after driving all day. He might have even inserted ear plugs to block the road noise.

Along comes a thief and, using the road noise to cover his tracks, steals the contents of the trailer ( or breaks into the motorhome) and drives off along the handy motorway with his booty.

Next day the driver wakes up, feeling slightly woozy as anyone would who had spent the night in a petrol fume-filled corridor. He never heard a thing but can't believe he slept so deeply and so assumes he must have been gassed.

A not unlikely scenario - ?

The moral of this tale is always park somewhere safe, set alarms and lock your doors and then enjoy your sleep without worry. We've camped in Europe since the 1970s and have never lost anything or been robbed.

G


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

It was never my intention to start a debate on gas attacks which I dont believe happen anyway Maybe I should have said alleged attacks To those who have turned it into a debate and those who winged about it ie not gas attacks again Please read my original post again All I wanted to know was if anyone had any knowledge of such incidents else where as any postings I have seen only refer to France and Spain


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote

" small isolated incidents get exaggerated out of all proportion.".....how true !

Quote

" ........... always park somewhere safe......." How true but WHERE is safe ?

There is a lot churned out about gas and robberies but one FACT is that

motorhomes are easy targets for thieves ( not robbers but that is being 

pedantic. )

Don Madge has summed it up well in my opinion.

EDIT

Yes I have spoken to motorhomers claiming to have been gassed in Italy 

and Belgium and have read stories of " gas attacks " all over Eastern 

Europe.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Patsy said:


> It was never my intention to start a debate on gas attacks which I dont believe happen anyway Maybe I should have said alleged attacks


The snag is Patsy that there have been an enormous number of new members since the last debate/ argument about gas attacks raged on MHF. Many of them are new and some of them are nervous about trips to Europe.

Anything that can be done to reassure them that gas attacks are a myth should be done and your post, with the heading you gave it, is a medium through which to do it.

Sorry if we seem to be hijacking your post !

As to whether it apparently happens in other parts of Europe I think a trawl through Google might show that the legend lives wherever you are in the world.

G


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Grizzly Point taken Appreciated your polite and diplomatic reply


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think UncleNorm had hit the proverbial on the proverbial.

We even had a member here who had suffered a has attack as a tugger, who then admitted that his insurance claim limit doubled when the insurance company were told about the gas attack :roll:

And then there was the story of the power boat racers who got done twice in the same trip, and lost multiples of thousands of pounds :?: 

I have read lots about this, and the evidence from the RCoA is clear. However, I personally can't discount the effect a little bit of some gas, together with a couple of glasses of wine, together with a long drive in a strange country, could make me sleep deeper than 'normal'. But the bottom line is: if they can't get in, they can't rob you, gas or no.

Gerald


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Lots of reports here ranging from the Times to the Sun so you know it's true:

Gas Attacks

all carefully compiled by
.
.
.
.
A company selling .......... GAS ALARMS and none linked to allow you to read the original so it could be repeats.

 
Keith


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*On record*

Last night on a BBC 1 television program (Cars, Cops and Criminals) at 2100 hrs, a senior traffic cop specializing in HGV crime went ON RECORD and said that "they spray the gas in through the cab vents".
Don't forget that a truck cab is a much more confined space!!
Now I must add that as an ex International trucker, I have heard of these attacks for many years and from the sources that they came from gave me no reason to disbelieve and I therefore I just take my own appropriate precautions.
I know that many on here and other forums laugh and shun these reports and the Royal society for Anaesthetist report contradicts these attacks but the people on the ground say otherwise.I agree that it would be far more unlikely with a motorhome as a much greater area to fill with the so called gas so I do believe that we are safer than the truckers and much less likely to be attacked in such a way, but just be aware.
It has been said in the past that the truckers were in on it or drunk, yes some of them may have been, but I am sure that they would be in the minority.
I have no conclusive proof and just because Anaesthetist say that it can't happen, does not say that it does not so I will not go into any more debate on this subject after this post, I am just stating my opinion and informing you guys about last nights tv program
Happy & Safe camping guys & Gals


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

We asked a friend who is head of the anaesthetics dept. of the hospital here and got the same answer as the quoted letter. But I have a question, what gas is it that the so called narco gas detectors detect? I agree that there is no such gas so how can the producers of the detectors get away with selling a product to detect something that does not exist.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The jury is still out in my mind. But in my view, with the alarm I have fitted (Strikeback from VanBitz) it should go off if anyone from outside or inside tries to gain entry or exit. Even trying to nick the bikes will make it go off. And I have to say that with the Devils Wail, you could be dead and still wake up when that goes off. Several neighbours around me have certainly had excess laundry to do when I have opened the van without turning the SB off


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

jhelm said:


> I agree that there is no such gas so how can the producers of the detectors get away with selling a product to detect something that does not exist.


Well, how can producers get away with selling magnets to clip on your vehicle's fuel line to increase mpg? Scientific evidence is about equal for both claims. (Reads: _Pro evidence not existing. Contra evidence overwhelming._)

Nevertheless, in favour of the gas detector manufacturers I would _assume_ that they have tested their products with some common, easily available substances having a (slightly) narcotising effect.

@ Patsy:

Never mind. But when you search the forum for "gas attacks" you will understand why some people have developed a slight allergy towards this topic.

Fact is: "The Evil is always and everywhere." Motorhomes have in the past been burglared everywhere on the continent, and in UK, and in Ireland. And it certainly will happen again. Everywhere. There are certain hot spots, for instance the area around Lyon in France, all tourist honeypots along the Mediterranean coast, and Alsace. And in particular motorway service stations.

So you will never be absolutely secure, but by following some basic precautions you can reduce the risk to a very low degree:
Always deadlock your cab doors from inside over night. They are by far the most common entry point for thieves.
Rely on your common sense: If a place does not "feel right", then move on.
Do not rely on "safety by numbers". This is not more than a common misconception. Fact is: The more motorhomes there are on one place, the more potential prey for thieves, thus the higher the risk.
Never, I repeat: Never, spend the night sleeping at a motorway service station.
Consider having an alarm system fitted to your van.

Best Regards, and happy travelling,
Gerhard


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

If in doubt, take sensible precautions as advised by others on here, and have a roof extractor fan fitted, it will hum gently in the background and give you a constant exchange of air.....

I understand your concerns but think you are far more likely to be robbed by a QUIET thief than someone that had gassed you....bearing in mind that we don't always wake up when someone else in m/h gets up for the loo your mind and body become accustomed to a certain amount of disturbance around you......

Keep safe, travel lots and ENJOY yourselves


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

The best anecdotal evidence I have heard for gas attacks in France is that the Gendarmerie believe that some robbers' MO is to squirt the contents of a butane gas canister through the MH vents in the perhaps mistaken belief that this will prevent the occupants waking up. 

Make of that what you will. Whenever an explanation relies on the stupidity and ineptitude of petty criminals, for me that has the ring of truth about it.

SD


----------

